# wheel fitment on a 72' 510



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

I recently picked up a set of 14x7 wheels with a -9mm offset. I want to toss these suckers on the Datsun, and was wondering if anyone is running a similar size/offset and what kind of fit they had with stock fenders. I heard you need to run bubble flares with this size wheel, but I don't think I want to tuck rim under fender quite yet, and I don't want bubble flares. I'm going with fully adjustable coilovers front/rear, so I can adjust the ride height to fit just right. I'm also contemplating stretching the tires a bit (195/45/14) to add to the clearance of the tire and fender. What do you guys think? Is this a do-able setup?


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Also, I'm running 280zx struts/brakes in the front.


----------

